# Pallet House



## sleep (Aug 21, 2010)

Looks like anyone with a saw, cordless drill, and access to pallets could make a damned nice dwelling.

Building a Wood Shed from recycled wooden pallets


----------



## Yell (Aug 21, 2010)

i made myself a nice little sleeping fort out of pallets before.


----------



## Doobie_D (Aug 21, 2010)

There are some really kick ass ideas on that dudes site. Im inspired


----------



## foxtailV (Aug 21, 2010)

ive been storming this same stuff. except i use the palet materials as an exterior to a geodesic dome thats made from EMT, they have a site on the internet, u just type in the size dome u want and it gives u all the specs right down to how many nuts u need!


----------

